# Post your Dogs



## ActualKiwi (Jan 13, 2016)

Following up on the popular Post Your Cats thread, I figured why not make one for those of us that aren't crazy cat ladies- those who like dogs, or spiders, or reptiles, or any other awesome pet.
This is Sylvanas (yes, I'm an ex-WoW-player). She sleeps when she's not being a furry ball of mischievous energy.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 13, 2016)

Her name is Inubashiri Momiiji


----------



## Lipitor (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## The Joker (Jan 14, 2016)

My dawgs


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 14, 2016)

I like dogs, but most of these pictures aren't dogs!


----------



## SpacePanther (Jan 14, 2016)

This is our dog, Charlie. My cat Spartacus is not a big fan of him.



 




Edit: He's a husky/lab mix.


----------



## meatslab (Jan 14, 2016)

Spoiler: This is Molly. She is old!


----------



## SpacePanther (Jan 14, 2016)

meatslab said:


> Spoiler: This is Molly. She is old!




Is she a lab? She's beautiful!


----------



## meatslab (Jan 14, 2016)

SpacePanther said:


> Is she a lab? She's beautiful!


Yes she is! Thank you!


----------



## The Joker (Jan 14, 2016)

My bad.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 14, 2016)

I like dogs.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 14, 2016)

Rusty's been (understandably) depressed and clingy since Gracie passed away.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 14, 2016)

It's a Sealyham terrier.
OK it's not mine, its just a pipe dream at this moment.


----------



## SpacePanther (Jan 14, 2016)

My grandparents' sheltie mix, Katie.



 

My father-in-law's pitbull mix, Topher.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jan 14, 2016)

Obi



Spoiler


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is my old dog Spike, he died last summer leaving the other 3 behind 


 


here's mufasa. He have a fluffy sister and he found frozen pizza outside


 

 I have another dog named Nala.  she is a fluffly lil fuck  who will ignore what you say and act like a rag doll when you pick her up. she refuse to sit still so I don't have a photo of her yet.

here's jade the mom to mufasa and Nala  she is very excitable and get mad if you don't play fetch with her.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 16, 2016)

I like dogs.


----------



## admiral (Jan 16, 2016)

He doesn't like having his photo taken.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is Tori/TT the Tiny Terror.


Spoiler: Begger Dog


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 16, 2016)

Rat Speaker said:


> Here is Tori/TT the Tiny Terror.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Begger Dog
> ...


Interesting beast- what breed/mix?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 16, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Interesting beast- what breed/mix?


Quite an interesting little beastie, I must say. She is an Italian Greyhound (pretty much a mini greyhound)


----------



## BriarHeart (Jan 17, 2016)

This is Everett at the dog park, shredding someone else's tennis ball like the little jerk he is.  He's currently under my desk sleeping off the medication he got after eating half a box of Valentine chocolate this morning and being rushed to the veterinary ER.  I was terrified that he was going to start seizing on the ride there, but the vet said we caught it early enough and he'll be fine, if a little lethargic and gassy for a day or two.  Scared me to death and set me back over $300, but he's my baby and I love him.  (Still a jerk, though.)


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 17, 2016)

I finally got a pic of the little fucker Nala.




edit: auto correct on mobile is ass


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 17, 2016)

Yamyam said:


> I finally got a pic of the little  ducked Nala.
> View attachment 68978


Very photo-resistant dog eh?


----------



## BatNapalm (Jan 17, 2016)

Obi being a lazy slug with his favorite teddy bear.



Spoiler


----------



## The Joker (Jan 18, 2016)

My son needs a haircut


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 18, 2016)

Sandy and Trooper.


----------



## Cave (Jan 18, 2016)

All these dogs are incredibly adorable.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Feb 6, 2016)

I posted this little lady here before but here are some more pics. This is Sassie. Spoiling this shit cause pics are kinda big. 


Spoiler


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Feb 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Bentley, Sammy, & Gunner


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Feb 11, 2016)

My sleepy Lily napping with her favorite toy's skin.



Spoiler: Big picture


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's a pic of my dog Ellie from when she was a puppy.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 4, 2016)

They were actually _touching_. Of their own free will. They don't like each other very much, so this was about as close to a cuddle as I've ever seen them do. It was pretty magical.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 31, 2016)

Apparently today was a good day to sit and look pensively at the plants in the rain.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't have a doggy but some of my friends and family have doggies and I live vicariously through their dogs




This is Harley, he's a Toy Fox Terrier and he's paranoid and clingy and he only really likes his mama, he's not unfriendly or mean but he is odd.




This is Buddy, he's my best friend's dog and he's a Shih Tzu. Before he was adopted by the friend he was found by two joggers tied to a tree and left to die  then he got adopted 
He's really fond of me, he's super cuddly too and loves to lick everything


Spoiler: SPIDER










Here is my Tarantula, she is a G. rosa her name is Arana and she real good. She's the most docile spider in the universe, never goes into threat pose of flicks hairs, she barely even attacks her food and when she does she does it gently. I bought her from a hillbilly


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 8, 2016)

This is Clancy. I've had her for 13 years and I don't know if I could love a baby I pushed out of my vagina more than I love her.



 

 

 

She's extremely healthy and lively for a 13-year-old dog (and Bichons have a track record for living long lives) but just the thought of her getting any older makes tear up and I refuse to even consider anything happening to her because it makes my heart


----------



## The Joker (Apr 8, 2016)

So this is how my dog sleeps...


----------



## Overcast (Apr 11, 2016)

Ashley and Emma. Don't remember what they were looking at.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 13, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## Owen Grady (May 3, 2016)

I don't much like referring to them as my "pets" but here they are:


Spoiler


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 3, 2016)

I got my Kliene a harness. He kept slipping his collar because some how his massive head is smaller than his neck.


----------



## The Joker (May 4, 2016)

I dress him in CWC inspired  outfits


----------



## The Dude (May 4, 2016)

My Pug, Dottie. She's the sweetest dog I've ever owned. She loves everyone and I've never met a person or dog that she hasn't liked and wanted to play with.


----------



## The Joker (May 4, 2016)

The Dude said:


> View attachment 91316 View attachment 91317
> 
> My Pug, Dottie. She's the sweetest dog I've ever owned. She loves everyone and I've never met a person or dog that she hasn't liked and wanted to play with.


Pugs have the friendliest faces of the dog world. Second only to golden retrievers.


----------



## SP 199 (May 4, 2016)

This little shit is Harvey. He's a westie with something else thrown in and he's the best actor I have ever seen. You can see the back of my house as you're driving past so I can see him sleeping at the back door as i'm coming home yet as i'm parking he's conveniently running back from a field as if he's been chasing rabbits all day.


----------



## Absinthe (May 7, 2016)

My darling doggy. I love her so much. 


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmos (May 7, 2016)

Absinthe said:


> My darling doggy. I love her so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is that a Bichon Frise? She looks just like my Clancy!


----------



## Absinthe (May 7, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Is that a Bichon Frise? She looks just like my Clancy!



Oh yes she is! I love Bichons! They're so lovely. And your dog is adorable!


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (May 9, 2016)

My dog is a gamer on the battlefield.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2016)

This is Bonnie. She doesn't like medicine.


----------



## Ravenor (May 13, 2016)

Nyx said:


> This is Bonnie. She doesn't like medicine.
> View attachment 93648



Mine used to do the exact same thing, at first I tricked her with a bit of peanut butter or nuttella around the outside of the syringe, she then wised up to that, so Oreo's got used I tool them apart scooped out a bit of the filling and put the medicine in there and that works wonders, if she needs pill's of some description I have to crush them up a bit and mix it in with her dinner, normally something with a quite strong aroma.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Mine used to do the exact same thing, at first I tricked her with a bit of peanut butter or nuttella around the outside of the syringe, she then wised up to that, so Oreo's got used I tool them apart scooped out a bit of the filling and put the medicine in there and that works wonders, if she needs pill's of some description I have to crush them up a bit and mix it in with her dinner, normally something with a quite strong aroma.


Wow, the Oreo thing is genius, I'll have to try that on her next time she needs regular doses. She's normally pretty good with syringes fortunately because she knows she'll get a treat afterwards, but it took a while to get there ahaha. Pills are easy though, just stick them in some cheese and act like its a normal treat and she's none the wiser. Honestly once you've dealth with giving them ear medicines everything else pales in comparison haha.


----------



## Ravenor (May 13, 2016)

Nyx said:


> Wow, the Oreo thing is genius, I'll have to try that on her next time she needs regular doses. She's normally pretty good with syringes fortunately because she knows she'll get a treat afterwards, but it took a while to get there ahaha. Pills are easy though, just stick them in some cheese and act like its a normal treat and she's none the wiser. Honestly once you've dealth with giving them ear medicines everything else pales in comparison haha.



The cheese thing an pill's just doesn't work with mine for some reason I think she finds something hard spits it out and eat's the rest of the cheese, It works with my friends jack russel though that silly sod eat's anything you toss at him.

My dog's not a good traveler, anything over 30 min in a car and she pukes up luckily 95% of the time she's in the car with me it's 10 - 15 min at a time, but I travel down to Cornwall a few times a year for the weekend an she comes with me and the vet gave me these sleep tablets for her that keeps her sleepy for a few hours for the journy, I used to crush them up an put them in a little cream but she wised up to that and now when I do it I have to put it in something else.

She doesn't mind the trip but is sick every ware if she doesn't have it, but I suppose she doesn't mind because she goes asleep an then wakes up on the beach an get's to play in the sand for a few hours.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> The cheese thing an pill's just doesn't work with mine for some reason I think she finds something hard spits it out and eat's the rest of the cheese, It works with my friends jack russel though that silly sod eat's anything you toss at him.
> 
> My dog's not a good traveler, anything over 30 min in a car and she pukes up luckily 95% of the time she's in the car with me it's 10 - 15 min at a time, but I travel down to Cornwall a few times a year for the weekend an she comes with me and the vet gave me these sleep tablets for her that keeps her sleepy for a few hours for the journy, I used to crush them up an put them in a little cream but she wised up to that and now when I do it I have to put it in something else.
> 
> She doesn't mind the trip but is sick every ware if she doesn't have it, but I suppose she doesn't mind because she goes asleep an then wakes up on the beach an get's to play in the sand for a few hours.


Well Bon's part Jack Russell, so maybe it's a breed thing. Although if she was getting pills more than once a year or so she might suss it out.

Bless her. Don't think I've ever met a dog that liked travelling, I'm not sure how that's supposed to be a thing they're supposed to love. Bonnie won't throw up, she just has a panic attack because has anxiety and OCD so anything outside of the routine freaks her out. I really wish I was kidding about that.

If the pills dissolve you could try adding them to gravy/chicken broth-y water, it's what we did with the cat because she only ate dry food. Downside to that is you have to make sure they have it all so it's got to be pretty concentrated, but a low sodium or dog-specific gravy is fine. You could also try scrambled egg, that worked for the non-weird cat ahaha.


----------



## Ravenor (May 13, 2016)

Nyx said:


> Well Bon's part Jack Russell, so maybe it's a breed thing. Although if she was getting pills more than once a year or so she might suss it out.



I think they are just enthusiastic little buggers about everything an act before they think, my mates kid thinks it's funny to throw his dummy across the room and at first he tried to eat them now he knows better an just takes them back over to him an drops them at the front of the play pen.



Nyx said:


> Bless her. Don't think I've ever met a dog that liked travelling, I'm not sure how that's supposed to be a thing they're supposed to love. Bonnie won't throw up, she just has a panic attack because has anxiety and OCD so anything outside of the routine freaks her out. I really wish I was kidding about that.



Oddly I have known a few dog's that do love to travel but they travel all the time so I guess for them it's just another day, In the short journys she's not exactly thrilled but she will lay down on the seat and look bored, I think in my Luckys case it's a genuine travel sickness thing, rather than anxiety but I can understand how some dog's like your poor thing getting stressed because they don't know what's going on.



Nyx said:


> If the pills dissolve you could try adding them to gravy/chicken broth-y water, it's what we did with the cat because she only ate dry food. Downside to that is you have to make sure they have it all so it's got to be pretty concentrated, but a low sodium or dog-specific gravy is fine. You could also try scrambled egg, that worked for the non-weird cat ahaha.



They don't exactly dissolve they didn't have the time to because it was just a bit of cream on a small plate to get it down her, but she's sorta worked out that creem = unexpeted sleepy time so turns her nose up at it, last time I gave it to her I gave her mushed up lasagna an she loved it but after she finished she came into the living room an she looked at me as she realised what was going on "WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME??????" she immediately forgot that when she woke up because we where on the beach at padstow and was loving playing in the sand.

On the way back we got caught in a serious traffic jam and it sorta wore off and I had to pull over a few times to give her some water and let her run around, and she didn't throw up until 5 min before we got home, I just gave her a quick shower and drove the car around to a valet station an cleaned up the mess.


----------



## Magnum Dong (May 13, 2016)

Marley, a yellow lab/boxer mix. She's still a puppy, very affectionate and full of energy. I think this picture was taken at 12 weeks old.


----------



## The Joker (May 13, 2016)

My sister gave him a terrible haircut


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 14, 2016)

One of my dogs had to take benadryl every day for  her allergies (We got lucky and eventually found some food that she wasn't allergic to) and we used Greenies pill pockets. We tried cheese, deli meat, peanut butter, everything. The stupid pockets were the only things she wouldn't spit out. They worked well, but it turns out some of the crap in the stupid pill pocket is what she was allergic too. 




Kliene didn't want to get out of bed the other day. Had to physically roll him out.


----------



## fishercat (May 14, 2016)

Leo and Jasper.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 14, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Her name is Inubashiri Momiiji


and her username is @Sable


----------



## Wildchild (May 14, 2016)

I like dogs. Dogs are furry and like being pet.


----------



## limecouch (May 14, 2016)

Bigby


----------



## fishercat (May 14, 2016)

Leo when he was getting his birthday cupcake. (kinda old picture)


----------



## Wildchild (May 15, 2016)

I like this thread because I like dogs.


----------



## SpacePanther (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (May 22, 2016)

I have two dogs, but one of them can't take pictures because he's difficult to get. 

Crazy Face (A K A: Debo):
Hee adorable, but he's a bit dumb. Talks to walls and likes running away with derpy face.


----------



## Magnum Dong (May 22, 2016)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Crazy Face (A K A: Debo):


Oh gosh, I used to have a Debo too. It was short for Diablo, and she was a pitbull/lab mix. She was a rescue and the sweetest dog I ever owned. Sadly I don't have any pictures. But just seeing the name Debo on this thread is taking me back and getting me all misty-eyed. :')


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (May 22, 2016)

Magnum Dong said:


> Oh gosh, I used to have a Debo too. It was short for Diablo, and she was a pitbull/lab mix. She was a rescue and the sweetest dog I ever owned. Sadly I don't have any pictures. But just seeing the name Debo on this thread is taking me back and getting me all misty-eyed. :')


Awes    I didn't know. I named mine after a movie along with his brother. (Who is, coincidentally, a lab/beagle/pit thing ^^`)


----------



## IV 445 (May 22, 2016)

fishercat said:


> View attachment 94124
> 
> Leo when he was getting his birthday cupcake. (kinda old picture)


doggo does a cupcake <3


----------



## The Joker (May 23, 2016)

He doesn't count, but he is learning to bark.


----------



## SpacePanther (May 26, 2016)

My mother in law left this mop here


----------



## on a serious note (May 26, 2016)

I was resting and my dog decided to place a chew toy in my mouth


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 10, 2016)

This wonderful joy has passed away this morning. Please give extra love to your dog's today


----------



## Wildchild (Jun 10, 2016)

I like dogs, dogs are furry and lick your face. Dogs like eating.

If a dog eats too much they'll get fat.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 10, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> I like dogs, dogs are furry and lick your face. Dogs like eating.
> 
> If a dog eats too much they'll get fat.


Thank you for your kind words at this time. It helps to know you feels too.


----------



## Wildchild (Jun 10, 2016)

Rat Speaker said:


> Thank you for your kind words at this time. It helps to know you feels too.



You're welcome.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 10, 2016)

We're fostering this beaut as of today and will hopefully adopt her if things work out with Rusty (who is being a jealous grump). Her name is Lily.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 11, 2016)

Rat Speaker said:


> This wonderful joy has passed away this morning. Please give extra love to your dog's todayView attachment 102830



I'm sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is always hard. When I had to put my Dachshund to sleep a couple years ago it was almost like losing my Dad all over again. It will be hard, you will miss them everyday, but remember that they loved you very much and think of all the good times you had together. I don't know you, but my heart goes out to you as someone who has lost their friend and I wish you all the best in this difficult time.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 11, 2016)

Kliene thinks he's smart. He was trying to sneak up to my stir fry by slowly creeping along the back of the sofa.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 11, 2016)

The Dude said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is always hard. When I had to put my Dachshund to sleep a couple years ago it was almost like losing my Dad all over again. It will be hard, you will miss them everyday, but remember that they loved you very much and think of all the good times you had together. I don't know you, but my heart goes out to you as someone who has lost their friend and I wish you all the best in this difficult time.


Thank you. As always you are one stand up dude.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 12, 2016)

No picture, but I wanted to give an update on Lily.

We're probably not going to adopt her. She got into her second scuffle with Rusty today and bit him, hard enough to make him bleed. What sucks is that she's REALLY sweet and intelligent, but we can't have her and Rusty going at each other like that. Rust is 10, anti-social and has a heart murmur. Now the poor thing is under stress and has a nasty mark on his muzzle.

It's a hard situation; we don't want to give up on her, but that may be the best solution at this point. The shelter also told us she isn't good with cats or chickens - Rusty is a miniature dachshund (aka a small dog), which may explain some things.

The good thing is that quite a few other people are interested in Lily now. So if nothing else, we'll foster her for a bit more and then let someone else see her. I don't doubt she'll find a good home, she just isn't the right fit for us.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 14, 2016)

These aren't actually my dogs, but since they belong to a close family-friend of mine and also happens to be our neighbor, I thought it could count.



 
Sake the Saluki. He's very stoic and calm.


 
Tito the Miniature Poodle. He's a bundle of energy and very needy.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 14, 2016)

Lily the mastiff and Hannah the boston terrier


----------



## SpacePanther (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm bringing this thread back. This is my dog, Nix. He's a Boston Terrier mutt supposedly.


----------



## AA 102 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Strange Relic (Sep 13, 2016)

Old lady dog Caramel


----------



## Rat Speaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Strange Relic said:


> View attachment 134437
> Old lady dog Caramel


Such a loving face! Beautiful older pup.


----------



## Virus (Sep 14, 2016)

Don't have any recent pictures, but here's Jasper.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 14, 2016)

Cocker spaniels  are just dumb Hobbits  but I love this idiot.

This is him after the groomer shaved off his afrol


----------



## GingerDixie (Sep 14, 2016)

This baby is Chocolate Kisses, but we call her Kisses. She is an 11 year old lab/possibly whippet mix whose favorite past times include killing lizards and rolling in their dead bodies, rolling in people's
shoes, and stealing their socks to hoard under her pillow. She's scared of balloons, soccer balls, the sound a trash bag makes when you whip it out to change the bag after taking out the garbage, and when everyone else is asleep she likes to jump on the couch (where she knows she's not allowed) and then hurriedly get off and slink away when she hears people coming. She also will go into my baby brother's room and steal one particular stuffed animal (He has a black bear plushie he got from a resort while on vacation)  for some odd reason. She doesn't chew it or anything. She just...carries it around in her mouth and cuddles with it. 

Also, she bosses around my other dog, even though he's twice her size. It's kind of hilarious, really. 




 

This doofus is Gunner, and this is the face he makes when he wonders why I'm looking at my phone when I should be looking at him. He is an 8 year old Boxer who gives people hugs and sits on their laps when they sit on the floor...even though he's 70 pounds and therefore definitely _not _a lapdog. He also loves to play with toys, so much so that every stuffed animal we've ever bought for him has had the stuffing torn out of it within 2 days. The only toys he hasn't destroyed are a hard rubber NERF football, a hard plastic bone, and a smaller rubber ball that he likes to fetch with. Also, he turns every game of fetch into a game of tug-o-war to get the toy back because he thinks he's being coy, and for some reason does not like the sound of rapidly-shuffling feet. Also, he doesn't bark. We're not entirely sure why, because he _does _whine, yip, and howl. So, he can make noise, he just...doesn't ever bark.


----------



## omori (Sep 14, 2016)

This is Jackie my feather dog and she's an asshole to everybody but me. She's a picky little fuck and only eats apples and orange juice and flings dry feed out of her bowl when I tried weaning her off seed. Her vocabulary is pretty good for a conure: "it's Jackie", "good job, Jackie" "baby bird" and my name if she wants my attention.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 14, 2016)

Things took an unexpected turn for the better and we ended up keeping Lily. She's crazy but we love her.


----------



## omori (Sep 14, 2016)

@R.A.E.L. Hoping everything works out with her! She looks like a very sweet dog.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 14, 2016)

This here is Grace:






Since our oldest Chi, Ashley, is pretty old and not really as spry as she once was, we decided to get a play mate for our other dog Emma.

She was very wary of her at first, but she and Grace got along pretty fast.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 17, 2016)

Not mine, but he looks very similar to this. Mine's name is Maverick. He showed up on our doorstep around six months ago, starving, with a rusted choke collar and heartworm. His favorite hobby is doing the exact opposite of what you tell him to do. He also doesn't bark, he sings, warbles or howls.
*EDIT* I should add, he completed the heartworm treatment successfully, and is now a normal happy husky!


----------



## Juscum (Sep 17, 2016)

Spoiler: The world's stupidest snake.








This is my baby. He's too stupid to untangle himself when he gets stuck like this. He's too stupid to come out of my shirt when he goes up my sleeve. He's too stupid to respond to a name. When I leave for uni, he gets all depressed and doesn't shit for several weeks. His name is Groundzilla and I love him.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 17, 2016)

Juscum said:


> Spoiler: The world's stupidest snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of strange dog is that?


----------



## Juscum (Sep 17, 2016)

Jan_Hus said:


> What kind of strange dog is that?


Extra-long dachshund.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 17, 2016)

I had a spiky puppy.  I rescued him from a pet hoarder.  I called him either hedgie or hedgeapoopamus depending on the day.  He passed away this summer after contracting "wobbly hedgehog syndrome", which may be the cutest sounding disease.  R.i.p you spiky bucktoothed bastard


 
@Trilby once drew my avatar which was my wee boy


----------



## SpacePanther (Sep 20, 2016)

So. My little Nix boy is actually a little Nix girl.


----------



## WEEDle (Sep 24, 2016)

This is Tina the dog.  She's a Collie/Jack Russell mix. She's very well-behaved and affectionate.


----------



## ghostyTrickster (Sep 26, 2016)

This is Wilfred 

He's a big dog


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## fishercat (Oct 4, 2016)

Red bean.


----------



## Sharonthecat (Oct 4, 2016)

Starlord


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 20, 2016)

After 16 years and lot's love love and fun I today had to put my little girl to sleep.



 
She was a good dog,


----------



## DumbCWCQuote (Oct 20, 2016)

This was Jill my pug we had to put her down in May she was the best dog you could ever ask for and while not mine the knucklehead of a Pitbull is Owen and he's help fill the dog shaped hole she left.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello ladies


----------



## DespotCTM (Oct 30, 2016)

This is my 11 year old Jack Russel.
Only eleven and already acting like a grumpy old man


 

I can't take better pictures of him, he's too impatient


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 5, 2016)

One purely amazing pup and not a single TRUE and HONEST Kiwi cant deny this RIP LOVE



If you disagree please PM @Rat Speaker


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 30, 2017)

Sandy is a bed and chair thief.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 30, 2017)

Snoop dog on the drink.


----------



## Manah (Oct 31, 2017)

Is posting a picture of your dog dogsing, or dogxing?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's my dog on the cover of his new black metal album. We found this weird lean-to in the woods during a walk. No idea why it was there, but it was kinda spooky.



 

Here's a more recent photo. Look at this scruffy boy.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Muttnik (Nov 1, 2017)

He's very old now and bordering on senile. But still a good boy.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 1, 2017)

i dont have any photos of him, mostly because idk where they are, and im not gonna go through the trouble of looking for old photos of him, but i used to have a jack russell/maltese mix a long time ago. like, back in 2006 or 2007. we had to get rid of him in 2009/2010 to live at the apartment because they had a no dog policy. chances are, he's dead now. i mean, he was roughly 3 when we had to get rid of him, so he is likely dead by now.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Nov 1, 2017)

That’s Findus, a very long Dachshund.
He’s a Lady’s Boy and likes to cuddle.
There were people who literally wanted to pay us $5000 for him. No joke.


----------



## Trilby (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's two in my house!



 
Maxie (Goldendoodle?)



 
Lola (Chihuahua)


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 3, 2017)

Post your dogs? More like post your dox!
Hello, is this thing on? 
Tough crowd, lemme tellya.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m not posting my dogs, because their pics are all over other family members public pages, but I am going to shill for a place I bought something from. www.cuddleclones.com

I’ll probably get dumb or off-topic posts for this, but they are amazing for a stuffed animal that looks like your pet. If anybody has an older pet they want to have a memorial of, I’d recommend them. I bought one as a gift and it’s almost spooky how real it looks.


----------



## Hui (Nov 3, 2017)

Nobody's posted their ex gfs yet?


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 15, 2017)

My new dog is very photogenic <3


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Nov 15, 2017)

My doggo


----------



## Trilby (Nov 15, 2017)

FedoraManManMan said:


> My doggo


Nice!  Love the little lick!


----------



## heymate (Nov 17, 2017)

This is Goldie. She doesn't do much but she enjoys cuddling with me.


----------



## heymate (Dec 8, 2017)

And this is Buttons. She likes licking stuff.

And on the left is my dad’s head.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Had to clean the camera lens immediately after this because she shoved her nose right into it when she heard the camera click. Still worth it.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 12, 2017)

_01 said:


> View attachment 332679
> Had to clean the camera lens immediately after this because she shoved her nose right into it when she heard the camera click. Still worth it.


Well, they're precious when they do it!


----------



## Sushinope (Dec 12, 2017)

My hound Ringo, she's a big snuggle bug.
https://media.discordapp.net/attach...9056/20150115_135328.jpg?width=266&height=473  (It didn't post her picture for some reason)




Her brother Booms that passed away last month a day after my birthday from blasto.


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 12, 2017)

I miss my dog Max now. He's been gone since 2000. I'm super depressed now ._.


----------



## heymate (Dec 13, 2017)

LordKaT said:


> I miss my dog Max now. He's been gone since 2000. I'm super depressed now ._.



I know how you feel. We had to bury our yellow lab and “outside dog”, Rooney, a few months ago after he escaped his pen and got lost. We found him the next day a few blocks away, lying contorted in someone’s front yard. He had been hit so hard he got flung several feet off the side of the road. I remember being kind of bummed out and suggested we haul him to a vet, but it wouldn’t have done any good, because we tried rolling him over and he was already in rigor mortis. My dad and I just sort of shrugged it off and were like, “Well... that’s life.”

Rooney was a good boy.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 25, 2017)

If you pee on a dog to mark him as your property, will he be more obedient or will he try to pee on himself to get rid of the human smell?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm surrounded by cats 24/7 but I saw my Grandma's doggos for the holidays.


Spoiler: Doggo pair



That's Roxy mid sneeze, and Baxter is in the back looking sad. He's fine, just exhausted by the hyper pupper.








Spoiler: Happy baxter


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 22, 2018)

Today is one of the worst days of my life, if not _the_ worst. We had to put Clancy, my 15-year-old dog, to sleep because her health rapidly declined this weekend. Her prognosis was very poor so we all agreed that euthanasia was the best thing we could do for the dog who had given us so much love and happiness for 15 years.

I don't know what else to say other than I feel like a big part of me died when Clancy did. We were inseparable ever since I was a little girl; I only have a few memories of what life was like before her. It still doesn't feel real. I just can't believe I lost something so precious to me.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jan 22, 2018)

I have Viktor.

He is African Grey Congo like this image. https://s17.postimg.org/eqrk80jvz/african-grey-congo-parrot-for-sale-576914a3df994.jpg

I was very young man working a job in NYC. I just recently come to US with mother. Viktor was young bird with very bad owner. He lived in shithole bar and his owner would hit cage, scream at bird, and such all the time.  Bird had no feathers from plucking. Just sad sores and even though I know nothing of birds, I could see bird is not doing well.

I convince owner to give me bird as best idea or owner would have problems. I was 14 or so. I give Viktor proper name and teach him not to bite. I got Viktor to stop plucking. He is good bird. Like chicken when I am home.   

About 20 years later, I still have bird. I never get my freedom. Bird got me through return from combat with PTSD and that shit. No matter where i go for work, Viktor always waits for me with my mother. It is like Christmas when I return.


----------



## Yamyam (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Nehelenia (Mar 14, 2018)

Our Maltese, Chloe, loved sitting (and falling asleep on!) the windowsill, when we lived in a place that had one like this. We'd keep a little blankie there for her, too! I sort of feel bad that she can't really do that anymore since we moved


----------



## Idea Waifu (May 9, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## omori (May 9, 2018)

What a snug pup!


----------



## Trilby (May 9, 2018)

Reminded I met a guy who had two of these guys inside his shirt, and he takes them wherever he goes too!


----------



## omori (May 10, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Reminded I met a guy who had two of these guys inside his shirt, and he takes them wherever he goes too!
> View attachment 445830 View attachment 445831 View attachment 445832 View attachment 445833 View attachment 445835


What good dogs!
(Seriously though if you can get a conure to lay on his back you know you got a good bird.)


----------



## UW 411 (May 10, 2018)

My lovely little floofy butt-face. She's a good girl!


----------



## Cosmos (May 10, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> View attachment 363171
> 
> Today is one of the worst days of my life, if not _the_ worst. We had to put Clancy, my 15-year-old dog, to sleep because her health rapidly declined this weekend. Her prognosis was very poor so we all agreed that euthanasia was the best thing we could do for the dog who had given us so much love and happiness for 15 years.
> 
> I don't know what else to say other than I feel like a big part of me died when Clancy did. We were inseparable ever since I was a little girl; I only have a few memories of what life was like before her. It still doesn't feel real. I just can't believe I lost something so precious to me.



I forgot to post about this when it happened, but for my birthday a couple of weeks ago my sister got me this beautiful portrait necklace of Clancy.

The picture used as a reference:



 

The necklace:



 

I love it so much  Now I can have her with me whenever I need her.


----------



## UW 411 (May 10, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> I forgot to post about this when it happened, but for my birthday a couple of weeks ago my sister got me this beautiful portrait necklace of Clancy.
> 
> The picture used as a reference:
> 
> ...



That is absolutely beautiful (and priceless!) I'm incredibly sorry for your loss but having lost a 12 year old Bearded Dragon this year and with my pupper getting on in years, ideas like these that are true representations and accurate portraits, etc. give me ideas and make me cherish my animals even more both in retrospect and while they're here with me. Thanks for that!

That's a beautiful embroidery (?) of Clancy, and I'm glad that you always have her close to your heart. 

Rest in the knowledge that you gave Clancy a wonderful life - she was a very pretty girl!

Ironically, in the place that I'd buried Spike the Beardie, a spiky plant that my family grow started to grow from the spot. I've re-potted it and it's in the garden to remember him. Still haven't dissembled his viv and it's been over six months. 
(I'm working on it!)

I did save one of Spike's last 'shedding' but have no clue what to do with it.

(Yes, I'm an odd one.)


----------



## Cosmos (May 10, 2018)

Spl00gies said:


> That is absolutely beautiful (and priceless!) I'm incredibly sorry for your loss but having lost a 12 year old Bearded Dragon this year and with my pupper getting on in years, ideas like these that are true representations and accurate portraits, etc. give me ideas and make me cherish my animals even more both in retrospect and while they're here with me. Thanks for that!
> 
> That's a beautiful embroidery (?) of Clancy, and I'm glad that you always have her close to your heart.
> 
> ...



Thank you _so_ much, I really do appreciate it  It's been over three months but it still hurts to think about her most days. But this necklace makes me happy and reminds me of all the love and good times we shared. I don't have any regrets; I know I gave her the best life possible and that she loved me up until the moment she died. I'm also really touched that my sister gave me such a thoughtful gift; we all loved Clancy, but she knew that the two of us were especially close.

And yes, the necklace is embroidery! It's _unbelievably_ well-detailed. Here's the Etsy shop my sister got it from, if anyone's interested. Unfortunately, the listing for pet portraits isn't up right now, but I'm assuming the artist is just working through her preexisting orders and will put the listing up again when she has the time to make more.

And I'm sorry to hear about Spike. I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you. If you're wondering about what to do with the shedding, maybe you can buy an urn/cremation necklace (or some other kind of jewelry)? Basically, it's a necklace that contains the ashes/hair/whatever of a deceased loved one. The idea is that you'll have a piece of them close to your heart when you need them. I actually bought one for Clancy last month; it's a very pretty necklace that holds just a pinch of her ashes. I don't wear it all the time, but it's there when I need it. I bought it on Etsy, where there are literally thousands of different listings and different designs to choose from.



Spoiler: My Clancy urn necklace


----------



## UW 411 (May 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Big feels






Cosmos said:


> Thank you _so_ much, I really do appreciate it  It's been over three months but it still hurts to think about her most days. But this necklace makes me happy and reminds me of all the love and good times we shared. I don't have any regrets; I know I gave her the best life possible and that she loved me up until the moment she died. I'm also really touched that my sister gave me such a thoughtful gift; we all loved Clancy, but she knew that the two of us were especially close.
> 
> And yes, the necklace is embroidery! It's _unbelievably_ well-detailed. Here's the Etsy shop my sister got it from, if anyone's interested. Unfortunately, the listing for pet portraits isn't up right now, but I'm assuming the artist is just working through her preexisting orders and will put the listing up again when she has the time to make more.
> 
> ...



This is a beautiful post, and thanks for the links, I know that they're helpful for me personally; I'm sure they'll help other grieving readers and posters. I really do appreciate the etsy link and the picture of Clancy's necklace. It's gorgeous, I can't imagine how sentimental you are but these are very tastleful and personal reminders of your pet (and family member) and only go to show how much you cherished Clancy - both now and then.

Such a thoughtful sister, too! Happy to hear that you have supportive family around to help with the distress. That's a real loving gift for her to have thought of!

I come from a 'banter' filled family so they cracked lots of 'Spike jokes' without any real upset from me. The real tough part came from a nurse who literally fist-bumped the air upon hearing the news that Spike had died the day before (she hated lizards and snakes but I quite gladly informed this particular cat-lady that should she have even a lowly tapeworm that she was attatched to, I still wouldn't celebrate its passing... sarcastic, but still...she never even saw Spike and I'm understanding of 'phobias' enough not to judge her too harshly.)

Tact is very important. Be it family, friend, random person you know (your sister sounds like a very sweet lady to be so thoughtful? for example.)

I will always cherish my animals, but the ideas and links that you've added really give me more belief and hope that I could keep them near and dear to me long after I'd imagined I could.

Thanks mang. A bit less daunted by a Husky-less future. Am pretty newfag but have lurked the farms for years and have always found you to be a memorable poster.

ETA: thanks @Kurosaki Ichigo, that's a really neat idea, especially since it involves lighting! I'd have never thought of that! I don't want to keep derailing from the cute dawgs. (And other animals!)


----------



## omori (May 10, 2018)

Spl00gies said:


> That is absolutely beautiful (and priceless!) I'm incredibly sorry for your loss but having lost a 12 year old Bearded Dragon this year and with my pupper getting on in years, ideas like these that are true representations and accurate portraits, etc. give me ideas and make me cherish my animals even more both in retrospect and while they're here with me. Thanks for that!
> 
> That's a beautiful embroidery (?) of Clancy, and I'm glad that you always have her close to your heart.
> 
> ...


If it's a solid shed maybe find a way to preserve it to keep it from flaking apart and put it in a shadow box?


----------



## omori (Jun 16, 2018)

Apologies for double posting but here's my big boy after a well deserved bath.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Dec 11, 2018)

These are my cats Loki and Bernard. They're both dicks. Unless you have treats or they want cuddles, which is generally whenever I want to eat or sit down to work. 

auntyShitHeel and I adopted them after we visited the SPCA a while back and Bernard decided he wanted to see how quickly he could scale my trouser leg.


----------



## omori (Dec 11, 2018)

Had to put down my big boy Zeke yesterday after finding that he was having complications with a paralyzed larynx. He’d been having trouble breathing in the past month and a half but we’d chalked it up to him being a chunky boy and getting up in years.

Big green eyed pup and quiet when we god him and blossomed into what we loved him most for. He was always a big happy goofball who loved everyone he met. Big cuddly chaos who got into everything he could and was in everyone’s business.

Gonna miss him and his shenanigans.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 11, 2018)

Not mine, but same breed with the same job. Two of them. Also a rat terrier that's an indoor dog and kills rodents around the property.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Dec 11, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> View attachment 612523
> Had to put down my big boy Zeke yesterday after finding that he was having complications with a paralyzed larynx. He’d been having trouble breathing in the past month and a half but we’d chalked it up to him being a chunky boy and getting up in years.
> 
> Big green eyed pup and quiet when we god him and blossomed into what we loved him most for. He was always a big happy goofball who loved everyone he met. Big cuddly chaos who got into everything he could and was in everyone’s business.
> ...



F


----------



## juliannice (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 21, 2018)

My grandma's puppers were really hoping we'd drop some crumbs while making Christmas cookies today.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 23, 2018)

Those shepard dogs who don't even know what their genes make them them want to Shepard are god's special needs doggos.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 3, 2019)

Trilby said:


> Reminded I met a guy who had two of these guys inside his shirt, and he takes them wherever he goes too!
> View attachment 445830 View attachment 445831 View attachment 445832 View attachment 445833 View attachment 445835


Green Cheek conures the greatest little dogs (birbs). Own one myself and she's stuck to me like glue.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Aug 1, 2020)

@Samoyed
I got your dox.


----------

